# HR Manager moving to Singapore



## Geefor (Nov 9, 2013)

Good morning
I am an experienced HR Manager with 11 years experience in many different HR streams looking to relocate with my partner and son to Singapore from NZ. I see many jobs advertised that interest me, however unsure whether to make the move over to Singapore and job hunt once there. I've read the foreign workers information on Ministry of Manpower and see they have a preference for locals (I don't disagree with that concept at all), but for specialist skills is it worth job hunting whilst there - or better to secure employment from NZ first before relocating.
Any thoughts, advice or personal experiences would be welcome.
Kind regards
Glenda


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Finding a job as a foreigner has become more difficult in the last years and months. Make sure you emphasize on your skills and expertise which is rare among Singaporeans (and apply for jobs that need these), otherwise they must be preferentially hired (by law).
Most companies will only invite applicants for an interview if they're locally present and reachable. Thus coming here for a few weeks or months increases your success rate (if you can afford it).
Getting a job offer while still abroad is probably only possible in MNCs and with connections.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

add to what Beppi says, tradionally, HR and admin stuff have been reserved for Locals, which was relaxed a few years ago, and is now being tightened up

So .. your safe bet remains with MNCs, or, since you are from NZ, start with NZ companies operating here ..


----------

